# David Lee is a STARTER



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*It does not matter that Eddy Curry & Zack Randolph is on the Knicks. David Lee performance earned him 82 Starting Games for the 2007-8 season on this Knick Team.* 

*With David Lee in the Starting Lineup this Knick Team will be a .500% NBA Team. *

We must remember that David Lee plays well on all three of the Bigmen position plus has become a complimentary teammate to the entire Knick Roster on both sides of the court.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I look at this Knick club as still starting out trying to find itself first. That is why I have to look at the Knicks strengths on the roster. 

David Lee is at his BEST Performance when he Starts with the same players consistently night after night. And it seems like his (same) 4-Teammates performance increase too.

*Having David Lee come off the BENCH to play alongside of different Players each game has been a BIG-FAILURE for this Knick Team. David Lee is the best complimentary-Player with Curry, Marbury, and Crawford on the court at the same time. START THE SEASON OFF RIGHT FOR A Change. *

David Lee happens to be the BEST-CHEMISTRY player on this Knick Team, so on the down low build your team around the best chemistry players you have on the roster, before doing anything.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kiyaman said:


> I look at this Knick club as still starting out trying to find itself first. That is why I have to look at the Knicks strengths on the roster.
> 
> David Lee is at his BEST Performance when he Starts with the same players consistently night after night. And it seems like his (same) 4-Teammates performance increase too.
> 
> ...


So you just traded for a 23/10 player who deserves to play 37-40mpg, and you're gonna sit him on the bench behind a 10/10 guy while he is making $60 million over the next 4 years? :laugh:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

From what I read as far as rumors are concerned, you may not have to gripe about Lee not starting because he may be traded.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Where have you read that?*

I've not seen it. In fact, I read that Lee wasn't available for Lewis, so outside of Kobe and Garnett, I have no idea who they would trade him for.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

even if zeke wanted lee to start you have to realize that lee is coming back from an injury and will most likely need to play himself back into those big minutes.

yea i know there's training camp and preseason....but its not the same as a real NBA game. the intensity is completely different


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Where have you read that?*



alphaorange said:


> I've not seen it. In fact, I read that Lee wasn't available for Lewis, so outside of Kobe and Garnett, I have no idea who they would trade him for.


I read it from a Knick blog on another forum, that the Sonics or the Kings may ask for Lee in either a potentional Rashard Lewis deal or Artest deal. Which is understandable because he is probably the guy with one of the highest trade value on our team. I like Lee and all but all these complaints are getting old, we just have to wait and see what will happen when the season starts, but some of you guys are overrating him a bit IMO, for a guy who dosen't have much of an offensive nor an defensive game, and his double doubles are all off pure hustle. Relax, he will be a good 6th man, and I'm fine with that, all I care about is winning, regardless if the guy starts or not just as long as I see an improvement in this team.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm gonna agree with kitty , Lee is very good and talented but he doesn't make or break the knicks, his best ability (rebounding ) wasn't missed when he missed time the team actually was a better rebounding team when he was out or hurt over the last 2 months.

that said he makes the team better ...but i'm not at all sure he is a better choice than randolph at PF , who is probably a better post up option than curry at this point or Jeffries or Q who are more able to play SF than Lee is.

he looks like the nba's 2007-08 6th man of the year to me getting his 30 minutes a game.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Disagree that Lee*

wasn't missed. Statistically he may have been compensated for, but he brought intangibles that can't be quantified. Kiyaman is right about the chemistry stuff. Looks like the odd man out to me.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Disagree that Lee*



alphaorange said:


> wasn't missed. Statistically he may have been compensated for, but he brought intangibles that can't be quantified. Kiyaman is right about the chemistry stuff. Looks like the odd man out to me.


what intangibles?

balkman brings even more hustle and energy and is a better defender...and he plays smart too.

i think the knicks missed his jumpshot more than anything else because none of the guys who played his position and took the time he left for them that hustle , defend and rebound(balkman and jeffries) really have one worth taking.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

..are you serios?

23/10 guy on a massive contract sitting on the bench coz ur 10/10 Lee proved himself..?

wow..


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Mr Baller....*

It ain't always about the numbers. Lee is a better rebounder than RAndolph....he hustles more....he's a great passer...gets out on the break...and he doesn't require the ball to be effective. He is the oil that makes the rest of the machine work smoothly. Randolph REQUIRES oil, just as Curry does. I'm surprised more people cannot see this. He and Balkman are not redundant.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I have to admitt that when David Lee is on the court the majority of his teammates bring their complete game with them when playing with Lee. This is what we want to see from the Knicks Starters every game. 

*My opinion is:*
David Lee moved up to be a STARTER at PF or SF and gave the 6th-Man Award to Balkman this upcomming season. Because Curry & Zack better start commiting two fouls on defense in the first quarter to show they are going to learn defense the BAD-BOYS way in the Start of the season (6.9 David Lee showed he could play all three positions well vs the majority teams in the NBA, Plus Lee intangiables are complimenting his teammates talents). 
I do not want to see anymore of Curry or Zack on the court for longer than 30 MPG, I want to see at least 4-defensive fouls (each) from both of them each game. There are plenty of NBA Teams that the tandem of Lee/Balkman could lead this team to WIN too. 
The Knicks have to get their MAIN frontcourt rotation straight before the season starts.


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

I will be glad when the day comes where Knick fans will stop overrating David Lee. I swear to God I will. He is good at what he does -- hustles, garbage plays, rebounds BUT he isn't this non-trade guy that, incredibly people are making him out to be. Sheeesh. Some posters claim they wouldn't trade Lee for Artest.

Whatever.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*We're a lot closer than you...*

If he's omly a role player, how come every trade partner tries to get Lee in every deal? Get real, the guy is very good...especially in an uptempo offense.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

shakespeare said:


> I will be glad when the day comes where Knick fans will stop overrating David Lee. I swear to God I will. He is good at what he does -- hustles, garbage plays, rebounds BUT he isn't this non-trade guy that, incredibly people are making him out to be. Sheeesh. Some posters claim they wouldn't trade Lee for Artest.
> 
> Whatever.


Lets be for real about this the Knicks have Three Young extrodinary Role Players that will be like Horry, Fox, and Ron Harper, or Rambis, Cooper, and Scott. 
You dont trade young "Role Players" that are complimentary players you keep them .... 
And trade your BIG Contract players (Marbury, Curry, and Zack) for one or two Star Players to go with them. 
*NEWS-FLASH *
Curry, Zack, and Marbury are Halfcourt-Offense-Players inwhich their Defense is nonexisting against transition teams.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Lee isn't better than Zach...I think thats obvious.

that means the only place he can start is at small forward and he really isn't that good of a 3 , he wont shoot open J's , he cant take small forwards off the dribble and he doesn't really have the quickness to defend starter caliber 3's 

so how is he a starter ?

he is good but he is a tweener, quicker than most 4's stronger than most 3's , great rebounder, very good athlete , mediocre at best defender, avg. jumpshooter but is a reluctant shooter to the point it hurts the team. and he isn't ballhawk or a shotblocker and plays substandard team defense.

off the bench his energy makes it so his weaknesses are much smaller while accentuating his strengths because he is basically the best bench player in the league...but he isn't a scorer or a defender he is an energy guy who boards well.

all he really needs to do is shore up his defnse and shoot the J when its open to him and he would probably be starter material because talent isn't an issue.


----------

